# Fat Arrow or Fast Arrow



## billybarool (Oct 1, 2009)

Love my X7's


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

if you are really good at judging yardage a fat arrow if not a faster arrow


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Fat. The 3D shoots I participate in all have a speed limit to abide by.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

for distance shooting...CORRECTLY SPINED and MATCHED arrow will beat out the fat or fast arrow in the longer run!

SO...shoot a CORRECTLY SPINED arrow and get the most speed that grouping and accuracy and forgiveness will allow.

FAT shafts for the sake of FAT shafts are NOT going to "buy" you points.
FAST arrows for the sheer sake of "SPEED" are NOT going to "buy" you points either.

Quite the contrary.

Of course, PRACTICE and CONFIDENCE will outdo depending on shaft diameter every time as well.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nicely put, I get the speed with the arrow that is meant to be there. I think I will end up with 400's. 



field14 said:


> for distance shooting...CORRECTLY SPINED and MATCHED arrow will beat out the fat or fast arrow in the longer run!
> 
> SO...shoot a CORRECTLY SPINED arrow and get the most speed that grouping and accuracy and forgiveness will allow.
> 
> ...


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*Diddo*



billybarool said:


> Love my X7's


Love my 2312's X7 Cobalts!!!


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

field14 said:


> Of course, PRACTICE and CONFIDENCE will outdo depending on shaft diameter every time as well.



There ya go! you need to play around with different shafts to see which ones group better for you and your set up.


----------



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am getting the same speed out of lightspeed and fatboys. I have both arrows set up at 303 grains out of a 60# bow.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

My CXL-ss in 250 size (400 spine) are fractionally lighter than my 400 Lightspeeds.

So perhaps I have a bit of both, I could go larger and slower of smaller and fractionally faster as some arrow are lighter than Lightspeeds but I see no reason to change.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim Gillingham and Levi Morgans success make a pretty compelling argument for stiff and fat. Danny McCarthy and Darrin Christ. make a good argument for proper spine. 
It boils down to getting the right yards and executing a good shot. Hang the pin where it needs to be and aim and execute.
There are alot of right answers to this question. 
I wish that people that actually shot 3D would post on topics in the 3D section....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Tim Gillingham and Levi Morgans success make a pretty compelling argument for stiff and fat. Danny McCarthy and Darrin Christ. make a good argument for proper spine.
> It boils down to getting the right yards and executing a good shot. Hang the pin where it needs to be and aim and execute.
> There are alot of right answers to this question.
> I wish that people that actually shot 3D would post on topics in the 3D section....


I know plenty of folks on AT that were shooting 3-D before you even thought about it, as in since 3-D's "inception" that started with 2--D foam placed upon the bales....and 2-D cardboard images stood up with stakes and placed in front of the bales.....and shot foam 3-D's long before McKenzie or Rinehart were ever in business....and DELTA'S 3-D targets were the best ones going (and just about the ONLY ones, too)...LaVerne Woock of Delta really got things going with his DELTA 3-D targets and his "shop" that was originally in Waterloo, Iowa...but this was....1979.... So, I guess 30 years should outta count about shooting 3-D.

Oh, but the FOND MEMORIES of shooting 3-D's when SPEED wasn't available and you had to have your wits about you...cuz HEAVY ARROWS that you used for HUNTING were used, along with pin sites and short stabilizers...narry a "target setup" was on a 3-D course back then...but you wouldn't know that.....

Just stirring the pot backatcha...no bashing intended....3-D has come a long ways since its root beginnings....but it sure isn't HUNTING PRACTICE anymore, since so very few of the competitors would take out their target points, leave the bow alone, and put in their broadheads and go out HUNTING with the same rig....

field14


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

22s in the high 270s. fly like lazer guided missles


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Yea I remember shooting aluminums at 3D targets and over draws. LOL what a different since then I am actually thinking about trying some aluminums again.


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

*fattys*

i like my fatboys


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

beman9.3 500's and getting 270 f.p.s out of a mathews lx,27" draw and 53 lbs.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

But I didn't mean you Field............:-
You have alot of knowledge, no one disputes that, but you dominate threads about how your right and everyone is wrong. So you mean to say that Levi, Tim G. and many other people that actually shoot 3D are wrong? I've been shooting 3D for 15 years and have actually tried both. They both work great when you get the yards and execute.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I have to go with a fat arrow just where there is a speed limit if I can get a fat arrow at the speed limit which I did, then that is where I like. I have heard people say shoot as heavy an arrow as fast as you can and it makes sense I am shooting a 370 grain arrow at 284 and that is all I need.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

cath8r said:


> But I didn't mean you Field............:-
> So you mean to say that Levi, Tim G. and many other people that actually shoot 3D are wrong?


Both of them have very long DLs so is it likely that they are within a tolerable spine for their setups even with the 30X (or whatever they're called)? I know that Levi's arrows filled up the 12 rings in the team shoot.

I shoot Fatboy 500s set up with the right spine for my bow. Kind of the best of both worlds I guess.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

asa has a speed limit...IBO you have a choice...speed limit or 5 grains per pound....

fat arrow at 284..skinny arrow at 284....which one groups best...all that matters.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

For 3D a fatter arrow. I am only allowed so much speed at the shoots I attend. For hunting, A faster arrow but with the proper Kinetic energy to down the animal I am after.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Just buy some arrow dynamics and have the best of both worlds:wink:


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

guess it would depend on which stake i shoot from....the farther the smaller


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

even at the same speed the skinny arrows will shoot a flatter trajectory wise due to less drag, so at unknown distances they are better.but if you are shooting at a known distances you are better off shooting the fatter arrows.i have shot them all and now shoot 3-28 acc at 312 -315 grains as i have a short 27 inch draw and shot my best asa pro-am score with them.before when i shot clx/fatboy/x-cutters ect my sight tape gap was wider which cost me at yardage estamation. i never shot a asa pro-am score over 400 before the switch to acc 3-28's.i should also mention that all the arrows i shot weighted pretty close to the same weight and had the same flecth.


----------



## cody007874 (Oct 21, 2009)

It's all personal choice what the user does the best with


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

For the indoor 3D I preferred the Gold Tip triple Xs out of my apex 7 right at 300fps, being from the northern WI. Area yardage judging outside in the woods for 3D doesn’t stay as sharp as the folks who are able to shoot year around in decent weather – being able to do that keeps your skill levels very sharp.
I started the spring and summer shooting this setup because I really trusted it and if close on my judging the arrow would be there without a doubt. Big shafts as the triples were ok when considering the speed was good and the ranges had a fair amount of timber to knock the winds down.

In August I set up a Monster 67 lbs 29.75” measured draw with another arrow that’s considered a fat shaft that being the Gold Tip Pro-22s – very comparable in size to an Easton Fat Boy. Here I was able to run right at IBO 5 grains per pound pulling 67 lbs on the bow with a 335 grain arrow that tuned easy and was humming along right at 348-350 fps. This was a killer combination of accuracy and forgiveness with speed and a fat shaft.

The end result to the equipment change, the scores after that really showed a great increase overall

Good Luck Folks


----------



## will zila (Oct 12, 2009)

cxls my freind cxls they were actully shooting faster than my ultralight 600 hundreds and the cxls were 150s but its all personal


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

*arrows vs speed*



Hopperton said:


> Would you rather shoot a fat arrow like X-Cutter or any other brand or shoot 20 feet per second faster?


believe it not i use to shoot easton light speeds at 280 fps to stay in the rules and starting shooting the x-cutter ultralights and gained 10 per sec with nothing done to the bow same pound draw and same draw lengh so for me im gonna stay with the fat arrows


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would say a fat and fast arrow, then yardage is helped by the speed and the couple extra points i get from the fat arrow lining the 10 ring would be awsome....cbryant


----------

